# Suddenly all those puppies are seniors!!



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

We woke up one day about 2 years ago, and realized that all our "puppies" were now old tymers... In that time we've had to say good-bye to Misty (Aussie 15 yrs), Lacey (Peke 14 years), Cocoa (ChihuahuaX 14 years), Maggie (Basset 13 years) and just this past week to Jonah (Yellow lab 13yrs). We have 5 dogs still, but Jezz( Basset, 12 yrs) and Katie (12 yrs) are getting up there... and our much beloved sable GSD Klyie (and totally hale and hearty)was 10 years this month. The "babies" are Duke (WGS 7yrs) and Ikon who just hit 9 months. 

It's getting real crowded @ the Rainbow Bridge! While they all lived good long lives, and were healthy til the end... it never gets easier. I pray that it never does... 

"To all the beloveds
who have gone before
Lord but there'll be deaf angels
when you lift up your heads and bark" 
anon

:rip:​


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i am sorry for all of your losses...and those still to come. How wonderful of you to share a life with so many so far though! I am sure they all had a very happy life with you.  ((hugs))


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, it doesn't get any easier. We lost two cats within three days last summer, but compared to all you have lost....I knew when we adopted five cats within just a few years that we were likely to lose them all within a short time. When they are young, you don't understand the gravity of that.


----------

